# Viper Mk II



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been coming here for many years, commenting on other people's fantastic looking models. I've finally had the courage to share one of my models here in the forums. I completed this one about a year ago and just recently finished weathering it. I hadn't weathered a model in quite a while since the last time I did I wound up screwing it up and I've been gun shy about it ever since.

This model was also a custom build for a specific buyer. He wanted his own call sign and ship numbers.

Thanks for looking.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wander1107/sets/72157629492067450/


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nicely done. The weathering seems to have worked out very well.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

looks great nice job


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

great work - really like the weathering. Just the right amount!
Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

agreed! great job! the tags add just the right touch:thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nice work.Looks like it has seen a lot of action


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

It IS a great job!
Just my personal preference...I like a Viper that's absolutely filthy.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can only echo what has already been posted. The weathering is reasonably subtle, but effective and realistic, and the tags on the guns is a nice "real world" touch. Nicely done!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. The feedback is really helpful. 

I wanted to weather the Viper enough to show that it's been used but not abused like they were at the end of the series.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Great work!


----------

